# Dunkin Donuts Makes Supply Changes



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Different sources of eggs and pork.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/dunkin-donuts-announces-new-commitment-to-cage-free-eggs-and-gestation-crate-free-pork-NAA-news-release/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The absurdity never ends.....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I wonder who is going to police them? Easy to say a company is going to make a change, sounds good on paper. With any large company the bottom line is going to be how much profit share holders make. No way are there enough free range chickens or hogs to supply them. I notice they said only 10%. If they believe in something it seems logical they should jump in with both feet.

10% is like getting your little toe wet and claim to be swimming.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They are trying to please everyone. In the end they dont appease anyone.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

You know, I have no problem with a company like Dunkin Donuts making this type of decision. It helps solidify the decisions and investment I've made in the last couple of years. But.........when DD makes this announcement while holding hands with the HSUS, it stinks to high heaven. Yeah Dawg, it is absurd. It reeks of an Al Sharpton shake down. HSUS's goal is to see every livestock producer go out of business.

Quote from the article. "Dunkin' Brands is working with its suppliers and the HSUS to update its animal welfare policy and meet its target goals."

Work with HSUS on animal welfare policy? What the hell does HSUS know about livestock production? Nothing. They're out to destroy it. If DD had said it was going to consult with it's suppliers as well as the likes of Temple Grandin, I could respect that. This announcement is just a token payment to HSUS for the publicity.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> You know, I have no problem with a company like Dunkin Donuts making this type of decision. It helps solidify the decisions and investment I've made in the last couple of years. But.........when DD makes this announcement while holding hands with the HSUS, it stinks to high heaven. Yeah Dawg, it is absurd. It reeks of an Al Sharpton shake down. HSUS's goal is to see every livestock producer go out of business.
> 
> Quote from the article. "Dunkin' Brands is working with its suppliers and the HSUS to update its animal welfare policy and meet its target goals."
> 
> Work with HSUS on animal welfare policy? What the hell does HSUS know about livestock production? Nothing. They're out to destroy it. If DD had said it was going to consult with it's suppliers as well as the likes of Temple Grandin, I could respect that. This announcement is just a token payment to HSUS for the publicity.


Exactly what I was thinking. Couldn't have said it better.


----------

